# Грыжа



## Валерий 32 (16 Авг 2018)

У меня обнаружили межпозвонковую грыжу, хотел узнать какой это вред здоровью.


----------



## La murr (17 Авг 2018)

@Валерий 32, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (31 Авг 2018)

Валерий 32 написал(а):


> У меня обнаружили межпозвонковую грыжу, хотел узнать какой это вред здоровью.


У вас обнаружили случайно?)))) Наверняка были жалобы и показания к обследованию? А так вреда здоровью не будет, будет вред качеству жизни, если не заниматься позвоночником.


----------

